# Digger and Marsha (Papier Mache)



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Here are Digger and Marsha, the last two props now completed for our 2008 display.

Digger is a refurbished prop that I built in 1992, he was in very bad shape due to years of neglect and improper storage...rather than toss him in the dumpster I gave him an extreme make-over.


















Marsha is a blucky redo using papier mache.


















These two will be displayed together, acting as the guardians to our new pumpkin patch. Our display is scheduled to be set up and ready to go by Wednesday evening.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

OMG! Stop it already! It took me a year to make a decent sized paper mache project and you're cranking out masterpieces! Once again, excellent work.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Love them both. So glad you didn't toss Digger in the dumpster...he looks great!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Mmmmmm, I need to keep an eye on your dumpster,


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Love this pair Stoll...Lots of character!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Those are awesome! I can't believe Marsha was once a Blucky. Can't wait to see pictures of your display!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet Props! Hard to get such nice detail like you do with your paper mache props. After halloween I want to attempt one of your pumpkins that you showed us how to do in the prop how to section. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool
they are perfect together...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Digger looks like the kind of guy who plays and sings the blues at a bayou bar. Give that man a guitar.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hate you(joking) but love your props. That is awesome!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

EXCELLENT work, Stollo. Your garage must be HUGE!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

They do make a cute couple. Awesome job as always.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Incredible, as ALWAYS!!! I've really been loving your tutorials for ideas for next year! Keep up the GREAT work! FABULOUS!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The facial expressions are always so wonderful on your props. Love digger.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Man you sure have been making up for that little dry spell!! Love these two!!!


----------

